# Outer diameter of the seatpost of the De Rosa King 3 RS?



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anybody know the outer diameter of the integrated seat post of the King 3 RS?

The inner should be 29,4 mm ?

Are there any alternatives for the (probably italian made topper with the screw) seat mast topper?

Thank you


----------

